# Does anybody have any live bait?



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

I can't believe that we are 1 day from the fourth of July and nobody has any live shrimp or anything! Does anybody know where to get some live bait in the area? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

Dizzy Lizzie's Bait & Tackle


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I was at Dizzy Lizzy's this morning and he didnt have any live shrimp he had bull minnows. Goin Fishin is out of shrimp also!!!!! As far as I know everyone is out. You can probably catch some in the bayous with a cast net.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

> *saltwaterweapon (7/3/2008)*If you need some, I've got crabs. If you have to work, just tell your wife to come get them.


My wife brought me crabs one time and I devorced her. :doh


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Mo' Fishin had shrimp this morning.


----------

